# Claremont-Mudd-Scripps cancels rest of Men’s Soccer season because of hazing incident



## Dargle (Oct 16, 2022)

CMS men’s soccer season canceled due to ‘demeaning and potentially dangerous’ hazing - The Student Life
					

A CMS Athletics investigation discovered that nearly all members of the men's soccer team engaged in hazing new players on Oct. 1.



					tsl.news


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 17, 2022)

Dargle said:


> CMS men’s soccer season canceled due to ‘demeaning and potentially dangerous’ hazing - The Student Life
> 
> 
> A CMS Athletics investigation discovered that nearly all members of the men's soccer team engaged in hazing new players on Oct. 1.
> ...


Yikes there are some well known socal youth players on that squad.

One in particular my son played with in his youth days and Im sure he's totally bummed out being a senior.  

"Finding nearly all members participated in multiple acts of hazing" is pretty remarkable but makes me wonder about the coaching staff also. 

 Sure the players are adults and have to sign off on all the policies and whatnot but it's pretty late in the season to sudden find this out and mention nothing about coaching or administration policy that may need to be monitored more closely.

That alethic dept in general has had what now 4 or more suspension over the last 5 years ( track, baseball, swim and now soccer) so makes you wonder about  systematic problems.


----------



## Dargle (Oct 17, 2022)

lafalafa said:


> Yikes there are some well known socal youth players on that squad.
> 
> One in particular my son played with in his youth days and Im sure he's totally bummed out being a senior.
> 
> ...


The head coach (Swartz) was named at the end of April after the previous head coach suddenly announced his departure in February to be associate HC at UConn in D1.  Swartz is really young. He graduated college in 2018 and was basically thrust into this position after being an assistant coach for a year at CMS in what appears to be his first full-time job as an assistant.  If the school suspected the team needed a strong hand to guide them on these kinds of off-the-field issues, I'm not sure he would have been the ideal choice.  I think, as you suggest, the problem is a deeper one relating to the culture of Claremont McKenna and their athletic teams.


----------

